

iPhone app has  been "in review" for over 60 days - springrider

I have an iPad app which has been reviewed for 60 days and still no message came from Apple.<p>I have called Apple twice, I have also tried to requesting expediting review.  Still, didn't get any explanation(not the case of "require additional review time"),  my app just sit there for 60 days.<p>this app is an iPad version of my iPhone app, which has been completely designed to fit iPad.   the iPhone version has already updated twice. while the iPad version just sit there and waiting for Apple to review.<p>Does anyone has the similar experience? Should I reject this build and submit a new one?<p>screenshots can be seen here: https://twitter.com/springrider/status/232344807526248449
======
wesnerm2
This could be related to the new iPad mini and modified new iPad launch
alongside the iPhone. I suspect that Apple is expediting review of updated
applications to take advantage of new unannounced features in the next
iteration of the iDevices.

------
Nerdfest
"Serving at the pleasure of the King" is an expression all iOS developers
should be extremely familiar with.

~~~
springrider
yeah that's true, has been iDev for 3 years but didn't expect to serve this
far....

